
McCoy Tyner, Jazz Piano Powerhouse, Is Dead at 81 - chmaynard
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/06/arts/mccoy-tyner-dead.html
======
jaoued
One of the best Jazz pianists ever. Gone to join the Coltrane Quartet for
eternity. RIP.

